# Where command line tool returns 2 same binaries



## alie (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am having a strange problem when trying `where squid`:

```
root@cache:/usr/home/cache # where squid
/usr/local/sbin/squid
/usr/local/sbin/squid
```

Is this normal?


----------



## quamenzullo (Oct 12, 2014)

I do have the same behaviour on two servers (one on FreeBSD 9.1, the other 10.0, both RELEASE).
I don't know if you have to use `where`, but `which` displays only one line of output, same thing. `whereis` displays more information.


----------



## alie (Oct 15, 2014)

quamenzullo said:
			
		

> I do have the same behaviour on two servers (one on FreeBSD 9.1, the other 10.0, both RELEASE).
> I don't know if you have to use `where`, but `which` displays only one line of output, same thing. `whereis` displays more information.



I was using `whereis` and `which` too. I found the bug when trying `where` because of my curiosity only hahaha.


----------

